# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Good place to buy Silver Coins???

## Cindy

Does anyone have a link to a good place to buy silver coins from, ones that can be used as currency, yet I don't want to pay any thing highly extra for it being a collecters item or special limited mint edition.

I'd appreciate any leads, thank you!

----------


## Cleaner44

Depends on how much you want to buy. I like these guys:
http://cmi-gold-silver.com/buy-sell-gold-silver.html

Go with 1 oz Silver Eagles, mixed years.

----------


## specsaregood

You can find discussion and rating of lots of dealers here: http://goldismoney.info/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=150

My personal favorite and favorite of a lot of people here is:
http://www.apmex.com

----------


## Cleaner44

You may also be interested in Junk U.S. Silver Coins also called "Circulated" Silver Coins.

Junk U.S. 90% silver coins, often called circulated silver coins, minted before 1965 are a popular way to buy silver bullion. A "bag," ($1000 face) contains approximately 715 ounces of silver and generally tracks the spot price of silver. If silver goes up ten cents, a bag of 90% silver coins rises $70 or so; however, junk silver coin prices sometimes lag sharp spot price changes.

----------


## Cindy

Thanks for all the information everyone!!!!!!!

----------


## WilliamC

www.mjpm.com

----------


## fj45lvr

http://nwtmintbullion.com/silver_nwtmintbullion.php

----------


## Dustancostine

Get it on Ebay!  You will not pay to much over spot and if you buy from the right buyers there is paypal protection against fraud.

----------


## gecko42

How much money do you want to spend? You might be better off attending a local coin show.

Whatever you do, don't buy from Northwest Territorial Mint!

----------


## fedup100

> Get it on Ebay!  You will not pay to much over spot and if you buy from the right buyers there is paypal protection against fraud.


You should call these guys and they will educate you before you buy.  I believe they are the best and they know what is going on and they support Ron Paul.

http://www.eaglesup.com/

----------


## John of Des Moines

Cindy:

Be sure to buy the pre 64 90% silver coins first.  Get a fair amount since they're more useful in day-to-day trading situations vs. the one ounce silver eagles or gold coins.  Try your local coin merchant with cash (no paper trail) or apmex.com is good.

----------


## Corydoras

I think the phrase that is often used among people who stockpile this stuff is "junk silver." You can buy sacks of it when it comes on the market. Look on the Sound Money forum for places that sell gold and silver, and then go to those websites repeatedly until you see sacks come up for sale.

----------


## derdy

My local coin dealer is AWESOME!

You can find one near you by going to:

http://local.google.com/

and do a search as follows:

coin dealers near [your city, your state]

Using my location as an example:

coin dealers near st. peters, mo

----------


## hillertexas

> Whatever you do, don't buy from Northwest Territorial Mint!


Why not?

----------


## Brent H

Forget about sending your money into the Northwest Territorial Mint.  I paid them cash and was promised delivery in 30 days.  It took them 90 days, and they claimed to have lost my sales receipt.  They also claimed I was the only customer to whom this had happened.  Not so...

=================

*State sues Auburn gold investment company, Northwest Territorial MintInvestors didnt get products on time, state says*

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/l...ry/276620.html

Published: February 7th, 2008 01:00 AM | Updated: February 7th, 2008 06:37 AMAn Auburn company that sells gold and silver bullion and coins to investors failed to deliver products on time and gave refunds that were unfair to customers, the state said in a lawsuit filed Wednesday. 
The attorney generals complaint, filed in King County Superior Court, accuses Northwest Territorial Mint of violating the state Consumer Protection Act and seeks penalties of up to $2,000 per violation and refunds for customers.

Ross Hansen, company owner, said the company sometimes has been late in its deliveries to customers because the U.S. and Canadian mints have shipped items late to his company, but he said he has caused no financial harm to his customers. He contends his company deals with investment products  not consumer items  and therefore is not subject to a state law that requires companies to refund customers payments within 30 days if they dont deliver when promised.

Many consumers who bought bullion from Northwest Territorial Mint lost the value of their investment, Paula Selis, senior counsel in the Attorney Generals Office in Seattle, said in a news release. By the time the order arrived, the gold or silver was worth less than what they paid.

Ross said when customers order gold or silver items, the price is locked in the moment they place the order. If the value of the metal rises or falls afterward, his company will pay the increase or absorb the loss if the customer wants to cancel and change the order, he said.

The Attorney Generals Office, the Better Business Bureau and the Federal Trade Commission have received 82 complaints against the company, the state news release said.

Ross said many of those are the same complaints lodged with different agencies.

The lawsuit comes at a bad time for Ross and his company. Just last week, Ross testified at legislative hearings on bills that would give his company a tax break.

Joseph Turner: 253-597-8436

blogs.thenewstribune.com/politics

----------


## adam1mc

ebay baby!  I'm selling some Silver Eagles there now.  No Reserve.


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmissjenna1985

----------


## JSutter

In my experience ebay has been the best place to buy gold and silver. I always buy at or under spot with no premium even after factoring in shipping. I've not had a problem with any purchases yet. I just stay away from any selers with multiple bad feedbacks for delayed shipping or non-shipping. I figure anyone can make a mistake once and overlook a negative if it's not recent and there aren't several similar negatives. 

I save from $10 to $100 or more per purchase by buying through ebay instead of paying my local dealers their premium over spot and the 6% sales tax Kentucky tacks on.


Good deals you've got there on the Silver Eagles ^^^

----------


## Trigonx

ebay works really good when you buy through high rated sellers

----------


## blessedbybooks

can someone tell me when and where to sell silver once it is purchased. I just bought some from Gold line and now I think I made a mistake. They charge 30% fees. But they only charge 1% to sell back. Do you know how much  APMEX charges to sell back or if you get the going rate? I am such a newbie here. Sorry.

----------


## ARealConservative

> can someone tell me when and where to sell silver once it is purchased. I just bought some from Gold line and now I think I made a mistake. They charge 30% fees. But they only charge 1% to sell back. Do you know how much  APMEX charges to sell back or if you get the going rate? I am such a newbie here. Sorry.


http://www.apmex.com/APMEXTop40/Default.aspx

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> can someone tell me when and where to sell silver once it is purchased. I just bought some from Gold line and now I think I made a mistake. They charge 30% fees. But they only charge 1% to sell back. Do you know how much  APMEX charges to sell back or if you get the going rate? I am such a newbie here. Sorry.


You can sell it to www.apmex.com
You can ebay it
Sell to your local coin shops (they're everywhere)
Sell to people in your community

----------


## blessedbybooks

Do they take a comission from the going sale price of silver?? a certain per centage??
Goldline charges 30% upfront and then 1% to sell back. I am just wondering how to do in the future. I also have to call Goldline in the AM and get my CC refunded from my purchase. They told me I have a 5 day "cool off" period where I can change my mind for any reason. Sure hope so. I really don't like these kind of things. I finally bought silver for the first time today and it goes wrong!!

----------


## dlm1968

apmex does not charge a comission.  Many items on their site have a bid and and ask price.  It is listed right there so there is no question and it is real time with current spot.

----------


## blessedbybooks

How does the company make a profit if they don't charge fees like a Goldline?
thanks for all your help. I need to keep as much of my money as possible so I can make it to the Washington March!!
Lynn

----------


## davver

30%? that is insane.

The bid/ask spread for APMEX is about 5%.  So if you bought coins and then turned around and sold them it would cost you 5%.

One of the good things about physical is you won't have to pay taxes on it because there is no paper trail.  I don't believe APMEX reports anything below $10,000.  Of course you could buy even more and sell it to coin shops and at coin shows.

----------


## dave68

Anybody here anything new about Northwest Territorial Mint? I purchased from them a couple weeks ago. I have a ship date of late March. From what everybody was saying on Goldismoney everybody recieves thier orders just very late. I read they are in some trouble with the Washington state attorney general office over the late shipments. Hopefully I will have no problems??

----------


## WilliamC

Just bought some on apmex.com today.

Real easy to set up an account, and I'll probably be buying more here soon.

----------


## blessedbybooks

any ideas as what to purchase at apmex with 1,000?? I am a newbie wanting to get started. I got my CC refunded with goldline the other day after realizing I could do better with apmex thanks to you guys. Any encouragement and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I need to get started on behalf of my disabled young adult son. I want to start contributing 100 to 200 per month if possible from his disability money. I am his caretaker.

Lynn

----------

